
Is Udacity Worth It? - akshayvikhe
Since Udacity is giving one month free access on all its nanodegrees, Iam planning to enroll. Any suggestions?
======
sneeuwpopsneeuw
I tried some small classed on Udacity a while ago but there where a lot of
bugs and the course work was too easy. This was before Nanodegrees became a
thing but untill now i have only done different courses on EDX, 9 in total
from MITx, ColumbiaX and UCSanDiegoX because I thing there courses from good
universities are of a better quality.

------
akshayvikhe
I read a review about Udacity. [https://onlinecourseing.com/udacity-
review/](https://onlinecourseing.com/udacity-review/). Now Iam thinking of
giving it a try

